# installer sur un 1005pe ?

## efespilsen

Bonjour,

ma sœur a le pc mini asus 1005PE avec un Windows starter qui est super lent... des fois ma sœur pique des crisses !

donc en cherchant j'ai le choix pour installer du linux..

ubuntu ?

gentoo ?

je ne sais pas quoi choisir ?

bon les question c'est :

1/commencer avec quelle os ? ubuntu ou gentoo ?

2/sur le site ubuntu j'ai vue que le asus 1005pe est compatible et gentoo est compatible ?

3/tous fonctionne parfaitement ? webcam,wifi,son,clavier,lumière écran etc.... ?

4/j'aurais une différence entre windows7 et du Linux ? question rapidité ?

5/ma sœur utilise souvent microsoft word nous avons la même chose sous linux ?

6/c'est facile à l'installation ? sans prise de tête ?

7/vous avez un démo en vidéo du gentoo ?

Merci

----------

## philippe_PMA

Bonjour.

Je ne vais pas répondre à toutes les questions.

J'ai un ASUS 1005PE installé avec une Fedora 14 (et windows seven stater en double boot).

Je n'en ai pas forcément fait le tour.

Le seul point que j'ai noté c'était un problème avec la gestion de la luminosité.

J'ai pu le régler ainsi en ajoutant acpi_osi=Linux et/ou acpi_backlight=vendor à la ligne kernel de mon grub.conf.

Je n'ai pas trouvé spécialement de lenteur, pour un netbook.

Par contre, j'ai ajouté une barette de RAM. J'ai donc 2 Go  de RAM.

Ca peut aider ...

Pour Fedora, c'est une installation Gnome de base.

----------

## efespilsen

Merci philippe_PMA,

encore un OS de retour   :Confused:   le fedora ..

y a vraiment quoi de se perdre   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## barul

Si tu disposes d'un PC assez puissant pour compiler tes paquets sans trop de problèmes et assez rapidement, tu peux également lui demander de faire des paquets binaires, de sorte à ce que tu puisses utiliser Gentoo sur ton eeepc plus confortablement que si tu devais tout compiler.

----------

## efespilsen

vous pensez que c'est assez puissant ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Type de processeur	Intel Atom
> 
> Ref. CPU	N450
> 
> Vitesse du processeur	1.66 GHz
> ...

 

merci

je voie qu'il y a plusieurs version de gentoo quelle sera l'idéal pour mon asus mini 1005pe ?

Merci

----------

## Biloute

Avec ce processeur ton pc va mettre beaucoup de temps pour installer gentoo (il faut compiler alors que avec ubuntu c'est eux qui compile mais c'est plus générique que gentoo). Par contre une fois l'installation terminée, tu auras un système bien plus rapide qu'avec Windows surtout si tu installe un bureau léger comme xfce4.6

Question aux experts de la distribution Funtoo.

Avec Funtoo peut on utiliser des binaires compilés pour les atom, les Core2, ...?

----------

